# Kellys show prep thread 5th oct ukbff



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

HI ALL

IM DOING A THREAD AS I AM COMPETING IN THE UKBFF 5TH OCTOBER.

This is just to get it started but i will post up when ever i can to let you know on the progress.

I have had alot of support from Colin (Bulkaholic) as we are both holding each others hands and supporting each other through the diet demons.

I will be doing the inter u80k or mens u70 depending on the weight.

We have 6 weeks from this coming sunday and im already at 13st on the nail, still with quite alot of bf to loose.

Excuse the lack of pictures but these ones were taken by default when i was caught in a game of Tan the Tw4t. I was tanning to see if my tattoos would cover up ok so they are pretty random and unpumped..

The Pics are from 2wks ago and i have made good progress since, new ones to follow on sunday.

My Diet is simple like me.

1, 4whole eggs+ 100g oats

2, shake 30g

3, 200g turkey 100g oats + salad

4, as 3

5, pwo as 2 with glutamine

6, 200g steak / turkey lots of veg

7, 30g whey, 10g glutamine and 2 tea spoons of udos.

That to get a picture of my diet but as i cycle it goes:-

Mon - low = 50g carb per portion

tues - low

Weds - med 100g per portion

thurs - low

fri - med

Sat - low

Sunday - Reefeed take in around 600g carbs and have a pizza, x2 mars bars and a can of coke religiously.

On low days i have a hand full of cashew nuts with meals 3 and 4

I have only been training since Feb 08 so im not professing to know a great deal. Any help would be super.

Im 181cm last time i was measured about 2yrs ago.

Please if your gonna critique me do it sparingly. I dont want slating as im aware im along way off but any help is greatly recieved.

kev.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Fooking pictures. How do i re-size them??/


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Need to get some good fats in there dude as your cutting carbs your body will use this for fuel.

Olive Oil, Natty Peanut butter, fish tabs.

Bump up your protein 30g aint enough for a shake, you need at least 50g(2 scoops roughly)

Good luck dude, i'll follow your progress

Geo


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks mate, do i need to be putting the fats in aswell as the carbs or only when removing the carbs??

kev.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Fats all the way dude, as your cutting carbs they should be in from the start.

Geo


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks geo ill make those adjustments asap.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Now im posting on my own thread to get it off the ground.... Any Taker?? :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

try and get some smaller pics up mate .. quite hard to tell anything from those pics


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

there ya go buddy

hows the legs?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you have 7 weeks from this sunday mate not 6....


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Paul stop it!!

1st the tatts now im a week out.... Arrgh diet is sending me mental... loosing my mind:thumb:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Mav, thank you very much. legs are better than upeer body. Will get some more up on sunday. Thank you again for the pics..

Kev.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Cheers main man. I wouldnt say im frther on than you mate. You have far more mass thaan i have so i have got to do the opposite to you and gain mass.

Oh and you have got paul helping you, nuff said!!

Thanks for the kind words, Im gonna be concentrating on my biecps and lats for next however may weeks we have left as they dont want to seem to play ball!!!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i think you look great mate, really low bodyfat and a good bit of muscle and bang on the money for 7wks out, all the best with the journal


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you very much for taht comment gym Rat. huge confidence boot.

I was around 13.4/5 st in the pics and im bang on 13 now, look alot leaner and more muscle definition. Pics up sunday.

thanyou.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi kelly.

you looking fine mate. i'll be there cheering you on mate. are you using any AAS during your prep mate?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi all, BOBO Not using anything mate i get tested at work ect and ive only been training properly since feb 08 so think i have got some more to learn before i consider aas. I have fallen fowel to lack of knowledge and nieveity before on the supplement front so im gonna see how i get on.

GG, Thankyou for your kind comments. Ill get some more pictures up on sunday. Back legs ect, and about the tan, i can get dream tan or pro tan.

Pro tan seems to be easier as you can put it on before the comp.

kev


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok a question for you all.

Geo has highlighted a fat deficency in my diet. Can any one tell me the correct measures to be adding say if i use udos or cashews??

Done am cardio on the bike for 35mins this morning.

Off to go finish a quick job off for a mate and then back ses tonight. Will keep a log as im going for some big lifts tonight. :lol:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

ok

training today was back

I was f00ked by the time i had got to the gym and i wont put down the lifts because they were nothing record breaking.

Looking forward to sunday re-feed. Going to put some extra cardio in Sat Sun just to keep the fire burning.

kev.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

45 mins am cardio done, nice low day but going to have colslaw with my 3rd meal as a treat...

No gym today having a rest from a good weeks training. might do a little catch up sesh tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Told a lie, ended up training today, just hit biceps and i am concentrating on the outer head to improve my rear double bi's

I have found concentration hammer curls have made a hell of a difference over the past four weeks,

Defo day off tomorrow and re-feed. wohooo!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> Told a lie, ended up training today, just hit biceps and i am concentrating on the outer head to improve my rear double bi's
> 
> I have found concentration hammer curls have made a hell of a difference over the past four weeks,
> 
> Defo day off tomorrow and re-feed. wohooo!!


hey mate the pics look good willl be interesting to see how much further you can dial it in

just taking your comments above about biceps in my experience (limited), and maybe i'll be corrected on this.... but the chances of you changing much size wize in such a short time (in calorie defecit) is quite small...... i would concentfrate on being ripped, and posing properly as a bad poser looks awful.....

have you attended many shows? if not then there are loads of clips on youtube im sure and plenty on here to advise you

keep it up mate your doing great


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Cheers Pompey that means alot mate. I have been to a few shows and am currently working my way through the stackes of vcr tapes i have got of my buddy who has done a few.

Good advice about the training but bizzarely i stick to my diet to the letter and i am growing in to it. My arems have gained loads over the past few weeks and as im getting leaner im seeing striations in all areas..

thankyou kev.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Will try for tomorrow or maybe monday. depends when my buddy is free.

You will look awsome in a few weeks mate. go for it buddy!! :beer:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Why not go for a natural show mate if you hav enever used any gear?

Would be a more even field for you mate.

Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Steedee said:


> Why not go for a natural show mate if you hav enever used any gear?
> 
> Would be a more even field for you mate.
> 
> Keep up the hard work.


this is a fair point.... i have competed in the ukbff and nabba as a natural trainer though and to be honest guys on gear beating me never bothered me as it is all personal choice, had i wanted to be up against natural athletes i would have done so......... the point at the time was to gain experience in the federations i wish to compete in again..... and since i now use AAS i see this was a wise choice.

good news about the posing mate.... like i said it can make all the difference..... most people can do it okay, some can do it great, some cannot and they are the ones who stand out

once at the efbb mansfield a few years back this guy came on in the under 80s i think and he was pretty ripped but very lean..... people in the audience were shouting 'the swimming baths are next door'.... but then when he went into his amazing routine people were screaming for him....


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

I understand that mate. Me personally I would rather atleast have a fair chance of winning and tbh without being negative 9 times out of 10 a guy who has used gear will beat a natural.

But fair play to the lad as he has only been training a short while and has got a good base already.

Whatever he decides I hope he does well which im sure he will.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

presentation is a masive part of competing no matter how good you look the audience soon get bored with poor and repetitive presentation, it dosnt have to be complecated just well rehe****d and flowing with a good choice of music . practise practise practise so it becomes second nature and remember if you forget your routine it isnt the end of the world the audience dosnt know so just carry on 

good luck boys


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

:thumbup1:Wow. thanks for the comments guys.

After some long and hard soul searching I have been recomended to enter the classic class for the following reasons.

1, my natural stature lends it self to the classic physique

2, i can come in at 84k. im 80 at the moment with 5lbs of fat still to loose so this will allow for a good depletion and load without worrying about the scales.

3, even if someone is using aas we will all be on or around the same weight for the height of the class..

Classic is my long term goal but i dont want to use the class as an excuse for a weight class.

Although i have been recomended to enter this class i will leave my options open till probably 2wks out and see how i bear up.

Thank you all for your kind comments, keep them coming.

im taking more ics tomorrow as im resting and re-feeding today.

kev.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

oh and for the natural show bit i have used Eph before in 2001. I used it in my clubbing days.

Also took 5 M1T tablets in January due to my nievity and lack of re-search. My fault but it means i have to better myself to compete with the best, I really wouldnt be dis heartened if i finished last I will be a winner in my own heart just for making my body the best condition for the day and taking part in something i always wanted to do..

kev..


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

looking good kev, your conditioning should be bang on come the show

stay focused and keep chipping away mate


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Totally agree with you mate.

Come show day you will become one of the elite few.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow, Greg ste , j thanks for the comments.

ill get some pics up. Took some today but on a cr4p camera phone so need to get digi cam.

Your positivity and kind comments spur me and. GG, you will be the best you can be and im sure you will win the hearts and minds of all in sunny Donny.. :thumbup1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi col, i have some back shots but they are not brill.

need to know how to re-size them?

Hows your prep coming on.? I just got back from training and cant walk.

Hit new PB squat 180k for 5. Feel awsome and really proud. Not bad for a 13stone pu$$y, lol.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Well just thought i would dust the cob webs off this thread and let anyone still interested know of my progress.

Im coming in slowly but there is still hope.

I met Col "Bulkoholic" last night and we trained at my gym in leeds, he is a big boy and will do very well in his show.

my Ar$e is starting to twitch now as i have the head demons that im too skinny with all the dieting.

Im off work now till after the show so vow to keep regular updates but have been busy busy in a kelly wonderland so sorry for the lack of updating.

To let you know of stats im 12st4 now so well under the weight and can have a good carb up. fat is getting low, dont have measure but abs are ot.

Will give you some pics before comp as i need serious carbs b4 i get my tornados out..

Hope your all doing fine..

kev:thumbup1:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Any Body???

Haha, im up and about just had mi brekky after 45mins on the bike (excersise not wife)

Off to get my hair sorted out nothing stupid just a little colour to make it less dull.

then gonna get down the gym, put atleast 2 45mins cardio sessions in hopefully between inductions and everything else. :thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

good luck mate, the gym i train in back home is running a show on the 21st of dec so im entering that to gain some experience. im looking forwards to pics mate.


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> oh and for the natural show bit i have used Eph before in 2001. I used it in my clubbing days.
> 
> Also took 5 M1T tablets in January due to my nievity and lack of re-search. My fault but it means i have to better myself to compete with the best, I really wouldnt be dis heartened if i finished last I will be a winner in my own heart just for making my body the best condition for the day and taking part in something i always wanted to do..
> 
> kev..


I admire your attitude mate. Looking good in the pics and best of luck.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Thankyou guys, im gonna fire some pics up next week, im a bit multi coloured at the moment im trying out different tans ect.

pro tan smells nice!!!!

Update for training, cardio day. Done hr this morning and 45this aft.

too tired now, busy day. I spoke to a guy im competing with today and he looks wicked. we had a little posedown in his shop haha, were both at similar stages only he looks like a bodybuilder!!!!

:beer:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

I will do bro, must admit attitude is lower today, quite tired too.

Gonna get some rest and try sleep in till 6ish. then back on the grind..

It will be a work out for you doing the move home!!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

remember to tan all over,


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Haha, cheers dude, my training partner draws the line at tanning my Johnson!!

Its like a sketch from the new little britan USA... :lol:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Haha, Im all one colour now, gonna build up a good base with the pro tan and use dream tan on the day.

trained back tonight and finally cracked my lat spread! feel better just blo0dy exhausted..

gonna sit and chill for a couple of hours, eat and bed to do it all again..

tomorrow is last chest and Bi sesh before next weeks Mon-weds will be full body training whilst depleting.. :thumb:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Morning guys and girls.

Today is the start of carb depletion and im loving the sauces on my food.

got 2x full body workouts to get through and later i will be topping up my tan. cant wait till thursday so i can get some spuds down me...

ill let you know if im this positive in a few days time.

I got a few butterflys but still smiling.. bring it on :thumb:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

another day closer, has some good workours and some cardio.

feel very tired and could do with a feed but ill have to wait... :laugh:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

keep ure head up mate not long till you carb up


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

cheers bro, cant wait for the spuds, i could eat them cold at the monent!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Not too long left now mate, hows the progress coming on? Any updated pics for us to look at?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi bro, im depleting at the moment so not looking my best. gonna get you all some pics just before showtime so you can see my progress.

Hope to see a few of you guys at the show????


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin forwad to the pics mate not long to go


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Cheers hilly, cant wait till the day. Im obviously papping myself but gonna enjoy it all the same.

thanks for your support, will get those pics up saturday eve sun morning time.. :thumbup1:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kelly i would love to be there mate but due to work i cant make it but i have a few friends going so i'll get them to update me on how you do.

Good luck mate


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> Kelly i would love to be there mate but due to work i cant make it but i have a few friends going so i'll get them to update me on how you do.
> 
> Good luck mate


Cheers stu, was wondering where you have been.

tell them to scream me on, i have found out there is atleast 6 of us in the class so it will be a good show i reckon..


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

How's you coming along dude?? Not long now eh. And how are you looking at the moment??

Remember your out there for yourself no one else, and ENJOY IT...... 

Geo


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi geo, hows it going?

Im coming in nicely. was razor sharp monday and really happy.

been following a show prep from my mentor, im fully depleted now and have sodium loaded so dont look my best however im assured this is correct for this stage.

Start carbing up tomorrowso will let you know over the next few days. ill get some piccys up on saturday bro..

kev.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

morning mate if im ight you start carbing up today enjoy the spuds mate and get some pics up this weekend.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> morning mate if im ight you start carbing up today enjoy the spuds mate and get some pics up this weekend.


Cheers hilly, got up at 5 with my kiddies so have kained the hell out of em.

just finished my 4th one.. happy days bro happy days!!


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Im all spudded out. starting to tighten up, looking like got water on board still so things are coming along ok.

im loving the energy from all these taties.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

so i got another day of carbing up.

been up early with the kids and off to get my hair chopped today.

will keep you posted. missing training.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

how you feeling dude?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

legend mate.

starting to tighten up. nice base coat on the tan. just chilling out and eating, let nature do its majic hopefully.

got a huge cole but just keeping wrapped up! just hope they got heating back stage,, :thumbup1:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Good luck on Sunday mate, hope it goes well for you and enjoy every minute:thumbup1: post some pics up from the show.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Good luck on Sunday mate, hope it goes well for you and enjoy every minute:thumbup1: post some pics up from the show.


Hiya buddy. been following your thread, thanks for the kind words. its my 1st show so nothing to loose and everything to gain.

Good luck in the brits, my money in on you to do well.

Take care kev.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

and i forgot to mention im full of bloody cold. :cursing:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

late update for you all. busy day, still eating well.

getting near now so hope i can hold it together,

tried doing routine and kept biffing it up, only infront of a few at the gym god knows how ill do over a couple of hundred.

happy days


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> mate the only person who knows you have ruined routine is you as nobody else knows what your meant to do:thumb:
> 
> I wish you all the best for the day mate. You deserve to enjoy it all. as you know we have both come from similar situation and have made some pretty drastic lifestyle changes.
> 
> ...


Haha, Legend that funny as.

Im told i will dy out tomorrow, i bloody hope so.

conditioning starting to come back in so fingers crossed...


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

ill have to go to the gym, i have covered 2 mirrors up at mine, they are fat mirrors. I got two ripped mirrors at the gym tho, lighting is perfect. :thumb:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

ok

only one day to go. this time tomorrow ill be going to the weigh in.

im cutting carbs at 12 and then hopefully dry out.

looking forwared to steak for tea tonight. and for brekkie tomorra.

Not going far today, wife wants an air horn, got a pro tan my legs one last time. then rest away..

:thumbup1:
​


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck mate wish i was going.

You puttin up some pics before hand or just after?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Ill see how i get on for the before ones, I might take them and txt them to coling if he could put them up>

will be plenty afters, fingers crossed.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

will do dude. ill sort them in the morning, right now im busting as i have had 8ltrs water in 5hrs.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Good lock for the show tomorrow bud. Im there to stepping into the Inter O80kg for the 1st time, having dome the Leicester 1st timers in 2006....winning and then blowing the following 5weeks to the finals.

So im with you mate, thinking the best way to do my last day. I done the Novice North Britain, NABBA, in May gone and done what your doing having steak the night before and for breaky. Mind you i also had icecream, full fat cream, banana's, chips...salted, and think went a bit to far. I did come 2nd though but felt and was told looked a bit off/bloated, so be careful mate. I don't think i had reduced my carbs enough to benefit for the s**tload, but was bloody lovely!!! :bounce:

See you there perhaps eh. What class have you decided on then, have i missed that post??


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

cheers bro, im doing the mens classic. there are 7 in this class so i have been told so it should be a good fight,

I got the running order so your on just before me, should be around 2.30 - 3. depending on class sizes.

ive got a pump band ect so you can use it before you go in if you want.

ive got lots of tattoos and will be wearing blue trunks so should be easy to find.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

best of luck for on the day, you need to get some pics up also lol


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

greg fear said:


> best of luck for on the day, you need to get some pics up also lol


hey greg, hows it bro?

yea good job coling has met me or i could be a fatty just blagging you all.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

disaster peopel.

dont know weather its nerves or what and excuse me for saying this but i have got the sh1ts real bad.

i feel real sick, been lying down for a few hrs and feel rank.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

kelly.km said:


> cheers bro, im doing the mens classic. there are 7 in this class so i have been told so it should be a good fight,
> 
> I got the running order so your on just before me, should be around 2.30 - 3. depending on class sizes.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, ive got a band too. Thats a great help knowing the rough times for me. Ive know idea how manys in my class either.

Thers two from my gym already qualified for the classic and another is in it tomorrow with you too.

I'll be in black trunks and have a cross tattoo'd on my back.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Sweet bro, ill keep an eye out for ya. ill be taking a bottle of wine if your stuck.

Whats the dude fromyour place like? anyone from here? good condition?

kev,.


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

kelly.km said:


> hey greg, hows it bro?
> 
> yea good job coling has met me or i could be a fatty just blagging you all.


im all good mate,

lol you were in good condition on the first pics i seen of you so

i think you are pretty shreaded now :tongue:


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

getting there dude, just getting to grips with all these crazy feelings you have from the last bit of prep..


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

off to weight in now..

wish me luck x :thumb: :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Best of luck


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

best of luck mate go get them


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

kelly keeping at it not always the biggest dude wins the show micheal h won over 80kg and npa.What I will say is practise posing and give yourself time because even as a classic competitor you can back mass all in time.Have you added fats to your diet especially as your depleting


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck for 2day pal even tho im a tad late lol


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi guys, what a wicked day.

ill pop the pictures up tonight, i came in 4th in a class of 8 so really happy with the placing. i loved it all the way.. :thumb:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

kelly.km said:


> Hi guys, what a wicked day.
> 
> ill pop the pictures up tonight, i came in 4th in a class of 8 so really happy with the placing. i loved it all the way.. :thumb:


well done mate. I'm happy for you. looking forwards to the pics. Do you have any pics of the first timers?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

congrats mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

superb mate well done


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done mate, looking forward to the pics


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Well i met Kelly.km down at the show having arranged to do so via this board, and for those who don't know him as i didnt, can i just say what a real nice genuine bloke this lad is. Very sincere and generous. He turned up prepared for this class after a long prep' im led to believe and although i was unable to see him onstage due to my own commitments he certainly done himself proud from what i seen of him backstage.

Kev, can i just say on this board openly....thankyou....your a scholar and a gentleman. Be strong in your quest, its been a pleasure and our paths may cross again. Besides i owe you some gulps of liquid fury,lol. Going to have to try find some for 2weeks time as ive not seen it up here. :beer:


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats


----------

